# Moving Out of Dubai to Al Ain! Any social scenes there??



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and to UAE as well. I lived in Dubai for a little while (a month!) but have to move to Al Ain to be closer to work. Is there any social scene there (in Al Ain) for single expats? Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

We go up to Al Ain regularly to get away from the hustle and bustle of Dubai. Every time we have stayed there, the hotel bars (Danat, Rotana and Hilton) are heaving with ex-pats and we have always met some great people who live up there. I am very envious - I would love to live in Al Ain but it is too far to commute back to Dubai. Good luck and have fun meeting new friends.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> We go up to Al Ain regularly to get away from the hustle and bustle of Dubai. Every time we have stayed there, the hotel bars (Danat, Rotana and Hilton) are heaving with ex-pats and we have always met some great people who live up there. I am very envious - I would love to live in Al Ain but it is too far to commute back to Dubai. Good luck and have fun meeting new friends.


Hello, thank you very much for your response! It's such a relief! However, I was thinking the same thing about Dubai and I was feeling sad that I had to move out because commuting everyday was such a pain. I will definitely check out Danat, Rotana and Hilton!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

AEE12 said:


> Hello, thank you very much for your response! It's such a relief! However, I was thinking the same thing about Dubai and I was feeling sad that I had to move out because commuting everyday was such a pain. I will definitely check out Danat, Rotana and Hilton! [/QUOTE
> Rugby/Golf Clubs at the Palm Sports resort - cheap drinks and lots of expats. I've done a blog post about hotels etc including their GPS co-ords - Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter: Life In Al Ain: Part 2 - hotels.
> 
> Hope you have fun in Al Ain - on the face of it there doesn't seem much to do compared to Dubai but once you start looking there's a whole host of activities!


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

mgb said:


> AEE12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, thank you very much for your response! It's such a relief! However, I was thinking the same thing about Dubai and I was feeling sad that I had to move out because commuting everyday was such a pain. I will definitely check out Danat, Rotana and Hilton! [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have lived here in Al Ain with my wife for just a year. She has lived here 6 and works at Tawam Hospital. The Sorts Club mentioned is excellent and offers membership of the various clubs. Further, membership entitles you to use various bars and restaurants within the complex.

The hotels mentioned all have bars and restaurants with their own specialities. Danet Horse and Jockey Happy Hour 17-1900. 

Al Ain and Bawadi Malls have cinemas and plenty of restaurants. Al Ain Mall has a skating rink.

Public transport is available to Abu Dhabi and Dubai and if you own or plan on owning a car each city is about 1 ½ hours away.

Not sure of your marital status but schooling is no problem.

Enjoy


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yes, Clay shooting is 160 Dirhams for 25 birds none members and 80 Dirhams with membership. Thre is also small bore rifle and 9mm pistol. No bar or restaurant although it is within the same boundry as the Golf, Equestrian and Rugby Club. The Rugby Club has a decent pool.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

mikehump3 said:


> I have lived here in Al Ain with my wife for just a year. She has lived here 6 and works at Tawam Hospital. The Sorts Club mentioned is excellent and offers membership of the various clubs. Further, membership entitles you to use various bars and restaurants within the complex.
> 
> The hotels mentioned all have bars and restaurants with their own specialities. Danet Horse and Jockey Happy Hour 17-1900.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the info Mike. I am single. It seems like becoming a member to this club could be a good idea as well. Can't you use the restaurants and bars of the club if you're not a member? How did you enjoy living in Al Ain so far? Did you go to one of those hot springs as well? Do you recommend? Thank you for all your help!


----------

